# Nice one on a kreature bait



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

This year has been great for numbers of fish. Ive thrown alot of different baits, yet the senko kreature and grubs have consistently been out producing every thing . I would have thought that if they are hitting a senko grub, they would also hit my old stand by the jig n pig. But that hasnt been the case. The senkos have killed them all year long..

Caught this one off a stick pile. Caught a bunch of dinks off the shore but the biger bass all came off structure. We sank some Jimmy Houston honey hole trees, pvc tubes, a couple os seasons ago and they are finally beginning to hold fish. Sunken trees we put in this spring out produce the artificial by alot though.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Niiiiicccccccce! --Tim....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's interesting because creature baits have been my top producer this year also. Yum Mighty Bugs in particular.:Banane37:


----------

